# Can 22 short be fired in 22 long rifle only



## Luckybuck (Apr 16, 2013)

I was told by a friend that he tried to shoot a 22 short in a rifle that is designed for long rifle only.  He loaded the short directly into the chamber and it did not fire, and also said that firing pin did not strike 22 short.  It seems to me if you hand loaded the short into the chamber it should fire, my question to him would be did the firing pin hit the long rifle cartridge.  What are your thoughts.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 16, 2013)

The only difference between a 22L and a 22 short is the length (of course bullet weights can vary).  If it won't shoot a short it most likely won't shoot a long either.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Apr 16, 2013)

Sounds like something may be wrong with the firing pin on his rifle


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 16, 2013)

Most will shoot em but want eject them on their own.


----------



## speedcop (Apr 16, 2013)

I have shot plenty of shorts in LR's but like dawg said most will not cycle. We had to individually put the round in battery. I've had them to cycle enough to put another round in battery but not enough to recock the the firing pin. That was long ago when you shot what you had.


----------



## weagle (Apr 16, 2013)

Any properly functioning 22 long rifle firearm will fire a .22 short if loaded directly into the chamber.  

Your friend's rifle has a problem.  If the firing pin did not strike the .22 short, it would not have struck a .22lr either as both headspace on the rim.


----------



## Luckybuck (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the replys, I expect exactly what Weagle has posted.


----------



## Philbow (Apr 17, 2013)

A possible explanation is that your friend only pulled the bolt back far enough to load the short but not far enough to cock the hammer/firing pin spring.


----------



## Luckybuck (Apr 19, 2013)

Saw friend last night and he has taken the Browning 22 to Adventure Outdoors for their gunsmith to take a look at.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 23, 2013)

*magnum versus LR ?*

Lucky Buck, is it possible your friend has a rifle chambered for the .22 magnum cartridge, and he's using .22 LR, or longs, or shorts, in it?  Any of those smaller rounds will sink too deep into the magnum chamber, and sometimes that causes light firing pin strikes.

If his rifle is TRULY a .22LR version, the shorts should fire reliably, but not necessarily eject well.


----------



## MOOOSE (Jun 15, 2013)

I've shot thousands of cb shorts through my Ruger 77/22 while coon hunting.
Took apart the clip and built up the ramp with JBWeld so the clip would feed cb's.
Took a lot of trial and error with a chain saw file but it works good.

MOOOSE


----------



## Al Smith (Jun 16, 2013)

Its only right to use the proper cartridge for the gun.


----------



## piratebob64 (Jun 17, 2013)

think about that when you shoot a 223 thru a 556 and vise-versa safe to shoot 223 thru 556 but not a 556 thru a 223!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jun 24, 2013)

I shoot subsonic shorts in my gun designed for 22 LR and it works just fine. They will drop squirrels and the subsonics are not loud enough to alarm my neighbors.


----------

